# Maximum Carnage



## KEM (Oct 15, 2021)

Hey everyone!! I saw the new Carnage movie on opening night and was very inspired to write my own theme for Carnage, I thought Marco Beltrami did a good job but as the biggest Ludwig Göransson fan there is I was very disappointed he didn’t return to score this new film, as his score for the first one was what made me such a big fan of his, so I did my best to try and write my Carnage theme as if it was Ludwig scoring Venom 2. As always feedback and constructive criticism is very welcome, so check it out and enjoy!!

SoundCloud:



YouTube:


----------



## KEM (Oct 15, 2021)

@doctoremmet @José Herring @Pier @Markrs I tried to make the most aggressive KEM-sounding bass on the Knifonium as I could, it’s the main motif you hear at the beginning and ending of the track, figured you guys would want to hear what I was able to do with the synth after hyping it up to me for so long…


----------



## Markrs (Oct 15, 2021)

Wow @KEM your composition quality and distinctive sound is really coming along. I love elements like in one section where you added metallic sounds For the high notes.. Really great stuff!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 15, 2021)

You own this KEM. Loved the Knifonium. Loved everything. Great work! ❤️


----------



## Pier (Oct 15, 2021)

You will be the next Ludwig!

Love the tone you got there. Personally I'd add more distortion to make it even grittier and uglier.

Edit:

BTW this type of sound reminded me a lot of the library for Zebra I'm working on!


----------



## José Herring (Oct 15, 2021)

KEM said:


> @doctoremmet @José Herring @Pier @Markrs I tried to make the most aggressive KEM-sounding bass on the Knifonium as I could, it’s the main motif you hear at the beginning and ending of the track, figured you guys would want to hear what I was able to do with the synth after hyping it up to me for so long…


Sounds great KEM. It's time for you to start working on some projects. Maybe get the attention of the big man himself and get invited to join the team at Remote Control work your way up the ladder. Honestly you have a unique thing going on and it's only getting better.


----------



## KEM (Oct 15, 2021)

@doctoremmet @José Herring @Pier @Markrs thank you very much guys, really appreciate the kind words!! I’ve been putting a lot of time lately into trying to really define just what my “sound” is, discovering something new every time but trying to always have a vision and idea of what I want to do, I’m getting there slowly by surely.

Honestly I still don’t feel like I’m ready to get into the Hollywood scene just yet, there’s still a lot of basic music fundamentals that I don’t really have down yet, I hardly know any theory at all, I can barely read notation, a lot of simple stuff like that keeps me from really diving into the deep end, I feel like I need to have that knowledge developed before I can really be the composer I want to be and that people would really be impressed by and want to work with, I feel like I have something unique to say musically, it’s just those few small things getting in my way, but I’m still studying and hope to get there soon enough.

I actually did talk to Hans on here a few years ago and he was very open and willing to give me the opportunity to go intern at RCP, but it ended up falling through because the guy he referred me to that was in charge of the internship process ended up leaving and someone else took his place so I lost contact with them, in hindsight I guess it was for the best though as I’m a much better composer now but still not as good as I want to be


----------



## Markrs (Oct 15, 2021)

KEM said:


> @doctoremmet @José Herring @Pier @Markrs thank you very much guys, really appreciate the kind words!! I’ve been putting a lot of time lately into trying to really define just what my “sound” is, discovering something new every time but trying to always have a vision and idea of what I want to do, I’m getting there slowly by surely.
> 
> Honestly I still don’t feel like I’m ready to get into the Hollywood scene just yet, there’s still a lot of basic music fundamentals that I don’t really have down yet, I hardly know any theory at all, I can barely read notation, a lot of simple stuff like that keeps me from really diving into the deep end, I feel like I need to have that knowledge developed before I can really be the composer I want to be and that people would really be impressed by and want to work with, I feel like I have something unique to say musically, it’s just those few small things getting in my way, but I’m still studying and hope to get there soon enough.
> 
> I actually did talk to Hans on here a few years ago and he was very open and willing to give me the opportunity to go intern at RCP, but it ended up falling through because the guy he referred me to that was in charge of the internship process ended up leaving and someone else took his place so I lost contact with them, in hindsight I guess it was for the best though as I’m a much better composer now but still not as good as I want to be


The key is just to keep writing and experimenting. When you want to explore further than look at learning more theory, orchestration and techniques. It is best to learn as you use something, as it sticks better. This is something I didn't do.

You have plenty of time to get an internship, the key is to keep working on your craft, make contacts, be persistent and opportunities well happen. The key is to be at a stage when you can take advantage of those opportunities.

What I have heard so far is very impressive and you should believe in yourself.


----------



## KEM (Oct 15, 2021)

Markrs said:


> The key is just to keep writing and experimenting. When you want to explore further than look at learning more theory, orchestration and techniques. It is best to learn as you use something, as it sticks better. This is something I didn't do.
> 
> You have plenty of time to get an internship, the key is to keep working on your craft, make contacts, be persistent and opportunities well happen. The key is to be at a stage when you can take advantage of those opportunities.
> 
> What I have heard so far is very impressive and you should believe in yourself.



That’s definitely something I’ve learned as well, trying to learn new concepts as I need them, if I just read a theory book I probably won’t retain much, but if there’s a specific technique I might need and then I have to figure out how to make it work in a song then I’ll have a much better chance of retaining it. 

I just turned 24 last week, and sometimes I feel like it’s already too late, and other times I feel like a kid with the whole world ahead of me, I’m a very harsh critique of myself and I’m constantly comparing myself to my influences and beating myself up over it, but I’m confident that if I stick with it and keep improving there’s no doubt I’ll be able to get the attention of someone big


----------



## Markrs (Oct 15, 2021)

KEM said:


> That’s definitely something I’ve learned as well, trying to learn new concepts as I need them, if I just read a theory book I probably won’t retain much, but if there’s a specific technique I might need and then I have to figure out how to make it work in a song then I’ll have a much better chance of retaining it.
> 
> I just turned 24 last week, and sometimes I feel like it’s already too late, and other times I feel like a kid with the whole world ahead of me, I’m a very harsh critique of myself and I’m constantly comparing myself to my influences and beating myself up over it, but I’m confident that if I stick with it and keep improving there’s no doubt I’ll be able to get the attention of someone big


Remember Tom Hulkenberg thought himself young when he started being a professional composer and he was in his late 30s early 40s. Remember Ludwig is a wonderful anomaly being so young but so successful.


----------



## KEM (Oct 15, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Remember Tom Hulkenberg thought himself young when he started being a professional composer and he was in his late 30s early 40s. Remember Ludwig is a wonderful anomaly being so young but so successful.



I do try to keep that in mind, no one else’s success story can determine mine, I just have to keep doing what I do best and things will eventually fall into place. I mean who knows, I could even end up working for Ludwig (which I plan on trying to do)!!


----------



## Pier (Oct 15, 2021)

KEM said:


> I just turned 24 last week, and sometimes I feel like it’s already too late, and other times I feel like a kid with the whole world ahead of me, I’m a very harsh critique of myself and I’m constantly comparing myself to my influences and beating myself up over it, but I’m confident that if I stick with it and keep improving there’s no doubt I’ll be able to get the attention of someone big


I know *exactly* what you mean.

Let me tell you, you are indeed a kid. So what? I wish I was doing the stuff you're doing at your age!

I've suffered from perfectionism all my life and and I've learned a thing or two on how to deal with it.

For me what works is what Hemingway used to say "write drunk and edit sober". It's inevitable to judge your stuff, but learn to not do it while your doing the thing. Do it the next day or the next week, with some objectivity. Allow yourself to make bad stuff. It's fine, and most likely it won't be bad stuff.

Also, learn to share your stuff and ask for feedback (god knows I struggled a lot with this one). Perfectionists will always fear the worst when sharing stuff, but I've learned that getting feedback from others is in most cases a very positive thing.


----------



## KEM (Oct 15, 2021)

Pier said:


> I know *exactly* what you mean.
> 
> Let me tell you, you are indeed a kid. So what? I wish I was doing the stuff you're doing at your age!
> 
> ...



That’s actually a really good tip, to save the self criticism for after a session when you can be objective and not emotional about it. I have a terrible habit of starting something and immediately hating it, even though it’s not even a remotely fleshed out idea and can’t even accurately be judged because there isn’t much to it yet, but I still give up on them anyways, I really need to stop doing that and push through and make my ideas work


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 15, 2021)

Pier said:


> I've suffered from perfectionism all my life and and I've learned a thing or two on how to deal with it.


+1. I turn 50 in december. And I feel perfectionism has been one of my biggest enemies  but I also want to say: @KEM you are just way more talented than I’ll ever be. Go for it! (Edit: grammar).


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 15, 2021)

Love your stuff. My 2 cents if it will help:

One learning concept I have seen successfully done by others is to adopt a computer concept, JIT (Just In Time). Translates to learning a technique or some music theory only as the situation arises: JIT == a quick study, then application just in time. 

I am more of a bang-my-head-against-the-desk learner, but you have the advantage of youth and already are vi savvy. 

Use the ̶F̶o̶r̶c̶e̶,̶ ̶L̶u̶k̶e̶!̶ JIT, KEM.

Continued luck in your career. Best, Bill


----------



## KEM (Oct 15, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Love your stuff. My 2 cents if it will help:
> 
> One learning concept I have seen successfully done by others is to adopt a computer concept, JIT (Just In Time). Translates to learning a technique or some music theory only as the situation arises: JIT == a quick study, then application just in time.
> 
> ...



That’s exactly the approach I’m looking to take in the future, that way the concepts get applied right away and have a better chance to really stick, will be doing keeping this in mind from now on for sure


----------



## KEM (Oct 15, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> +1. I turn 50 in december. And I feel perfectionism has been one my biggest enemies  but I also want to say: @KEM you are just way more talented than I’ll ever be. Go for it!



Never felt like talented was the right word, more like trial and error, A LOT of trial and error lol


----------



## Pincel (Oct 15, 2021)

Great stuff man! I love it, pretty crazy and heavy. I have to listen to Ludwig's Venom now, if it's anything like your track I'm sure I'll enjoy it a lot. I've only listened to his Tenet and Creed scores, both of which I find really amazing. You seem to already have pretty good chops and a good sense of style and direction, something I've always struggled with and still do to this day, so I'm sure it's only a matter of time and connections before your start getting some serious projects. Wish you all the luck in the world!


----------



## KEM (Oct 15, 2021)

Pincel said:


> Great stuff man! I love it, pretty crazy and heavy. I have to listen to Ludwig's Venom now, if it's anything like your track I'm sure I'll enjoy it a lot. I've only listened to his Tenet and Creed scores, both of which I find really amazing. You seem to already have pretty good chops and a good sense of style and direction, something I've always struggled with and still do to this day, so I'm sure it's only a matter of time and connections before your start getting some serious projects. Wish you all the luck in the world!



Thank you very much!! It still blows my mind that people actually listen to my music and enjoy it, and even more so to say they’re inspired by what I’m doing, I hope to never lose that feeling


----------



## Pier (Oct 16, 2021)

KEM said:


> Never felt like talented was the right word, more like trial and error, A LOT of trial and error lol


That's exactly what talent is!


----------



## Henu (Oct 16, 2021)

KEM said:


> I just turned 24 last week, and sometimes I feel like it’s already too late, and other times I feel like a kid with the whole world ahead of me


I turn 43 next week, and that feeling is still the best there is.


----------



## KEM (Oct 16, 2021)

Henu said:


> I turn 43 next week, and that feeling is still the best there is.



I definitely look forward to what I’ll be able to accomplish, only limitation I’ll ever have is my own mindset!


----------



## Stringtree (Oct 16, 2021)

Holy crap. That is sick. Wild ride.


----------



## KEM (Oct 16, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> Holy crap. That is sick. Wild ride.



Thank you!! I tried to make the craziest thing I possibly could with this one


----------



## KEM (Oct 28, 2022)

Very excited to share this with everyone, I recently had the opportunity to be a part of a listening session with legendary producer/songwriter/composer Che Pope, I submitted my track “Maximum Carnage” for him to listen to and this was his reaction!!


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 28, 2022)

"I need to get this guy's information" is about the best reaction you can hope for. Nice job!


----------



## Pier (Oct 28, 2022)

Congrats Kenneth!

"I might need to get his contact" FUCK YEAH YOU NEED TO.


----------



## KEM (Oct 28, 2022)

Oh don’t worry I absolutely did give him my information!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 28, 2022)

Bro! Kenneth my man. This is awesome! 🤘🏾❤️


----------



## KEM (Oct 28, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Bro! Kenneth my man. This is awesome! 🤘🏾❤️



Very proud moment for me!!


----------



## KEM (Oct 28, 2022)

And in case you guys didn’t know, Che Pope was an executive producer on Yeezus alongside Rick Rubin and Kanye himself, so he played a massive role in the album that is the sole reason I ever even started making music in the first place, really feels like things have come full circle for me


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 28, 2022)

Congrats man! You very much deserve the chance and recognition! 👍🏻


----------



## KEM (Oct 28, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Congrats man! You very much deserve the chance and recognition! 👍🏻



Thank you very much!! It really left me at a loss for words to get that kind of reaction from someone who’s music changed my life as well as so many others


----------



## José Herring (Nov 1, 2022)

KEM said:


> Very excited to share this with everyone, I recently had the opportunity to be a part of a listening session with legendary producer/songwriter/composer Che Pope, I submitted my track “Maximum Carnage” for him to listen to and this was his reaction!!



Awesome dude! That's the way to make a contact.


----------



## KEM (Nov 2, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Awesome dude! That's the way to make a contact.



Thank you!! I actually chose to submit this track because it’s the one you’ve always raved about it!! I’ve always respected your opinions so I figured “if José thinks this is a good piece of music then I’m sure Che Pope will too” so seriously, thank you!!


----------

